# Any research supplier NOT ship via USPS?



## ACHILLE (Feb 2, 2011)

They suck and I have lost a pack with them long story.

let me know......


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 2, 2011)

We will ship via UPS or FedEx if you request it.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 3, 2011)

No igf?


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 3, 2011)

I dont sell peptides, but theres a link at the bottom of my page to Twist-Shop.com, hes got top quality peptides and great prices. Definitely check his place out and let him know about ur shipping concerns, I'm sure he'll work with ya.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 3, 2011)

JASchemicals said:


> We will ship via UPS or FedEx if you request it.


 \


how do i request it??


----------



## JASchemicals (Feb 3, 2011)

On mine just let me know when you place your order and I'll send it our UPS or FedEx instead of USPS, on T's site I think you have to email him to put in an order so just let him know then.


----------



## ACHILLE (Feb 3, 2011)

JASchemicals said:


> On mine just let me know when you place your order and I'll send it our UPS or FedEx instead of USPS, on T's site I think you have to email him to put in an order so just let him know then.


 
Cool.... its in


----------



## alpha_rogue831 (Feb 3, 2011)

Genesis Peptides ships via UPS......


----------

